# Help me ID this algae



## Arek Komorowski (Oct 1, 2012)

I have been getting this algae lately. Looks like hair algae but it's brown and much easier to remove. 
Can you help me ID it? What causes it and what is best way to combat it.
Tank is been set up for 3 weeks and has no fish in it. I suppose it's finishing cycling. There is no ammonia detectable and little nitrite.
I dose EI moderately and add CO2
Here are pictures:














Many tanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It appears to be diatoms. An indicator of a newly set up tank. Ottos or BNP's will eat it. Or you could just let it disappear on its own.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Arek Komorowski (Oct 1, 2012)

I thought it would be diatoms. Thanks.


----------

